# Very nice condition mini show harness



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

this picture is a picture of the breat plate/tugs as you can tell the leather is soft and supple


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Also, I have a bit to go with the harness for $20.00

no rust just dirty from sitting around in my tack. Will come to buyer clean and sterile. Comes with curb chain.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Forgot to mention that the saddle does have a tree which is also, in great solid condition. Left the brass unpolished so you can see the patina/oxidation and tarnish for authenticity.


----------



## BigBenLoverforLife (Sep 19, 2012)

How big would this go? I am thinking of buying a 9 hand pony of the BO's. She is mostly legs and has a fair thin build. Do you think it would fit?


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I do believe this would work pretty well for a 9hh pony. The girth is about 49 inches and the tugs are about 170 from the last tug hole to the other last tug hole (all at the longest hole). There is more room to spare in regards to punching more holes. From the saddle D ring to the crupper buckle on the last hole is ~22inches. I'm not familiar with mini harness's so if there is a specific measurement you'd like I can get it for you.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hey everyone! I listed my harness on ebay bids start at .99 cents!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200890955235


----------

